# 16 Gauge Bolt Action



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Mentioned to a family member that I was getting into upland game and wanted a shotgun lighter than my current 12 gauge. My father mentioned he would be happy to send me my grandfather's old 16 gauge bolt action as an inheritance. I did some research as it seems to be an unusual weapon.

Any thoughts on its use for grouse and white-tailed ptarmigan? I have limited experience with grouse and none with ptarmigan. With grouse they have been either fast enough to never need a second shot (immediately) or slow enough to align a kill shot. Do most people find a semi-auto or pump advantageous enough with their behavior (i.e. multiple shots at either an individual or covey)?
Any insight on ptarmigan?

I want to appreciate the offer and would love to have my grandfather's gun as a functional inheritance but on the fence regarding this particular use.

Thanks in advance for any advice shared. Trying to find out make/model as I type. (Another caveat, being in a smallish town I will likely have to mail/online order 16 gauge ammo from a quick search in town).


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I would be more then happy to hunt with my grandfathers shotgun regardless of how many shots I can get off . Get the gun and have fun carrying it. Any idea how its choked? I know Mossberg made quit a few bolt shotguns in the day.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, it was a great gesture from my dad and that is the driving force of interest. Considering my experience of only ever getting off one shot I currently don't see a downside but thought it was unique enough shotgun to get some insight. Would be worth it in its own right to have a shotgun used in the field by three generations.

I just found out its a Stevens Model 58. He thinks it has a 3 shot detachable clip. Sounds like they stopped making them in the late 60s if I am researching it right. Waiting to hear back if he knows or can find information on choke.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree with gdog that it would be a lot of fun to take out and hunt, regardless of how fast it shoots. I have no ptarmigan experience but plenty of grouse experience, and for me personally, I love having an auto. I have found coveys over a dozen birds and usually find them in groups of 2-5. Depending On where you find them, it can be tough to get shots at more than one bird before the bomb down the side of the mountain, disappear in the forest, or land in the nearest tree (I like to shoot them on the wing). And you never know if your going to find zero coveys or 10 when you head out. All that being said, it would be tough to beat the satisfaction of taking one with your grandpa's old 16 gauge bolt action.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Have you ever hunted deer in Utah on public property?!?! When that giant spike or 2 point finally comes out of the trees, some people can sure make a bolt action rifle sound like a semi-auto! ;-)

All joking aside, sounds like a really unique shotgun and would be pretty cool to have a heirloom like that!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would just use it an enjoy it. I have a 16 gauge that my grandpa bought for me nearly 50 years ago. I haven't used it much in the last 30+ years but am really considering taking it out for dove season and letting rip. It's killed several hundred ducks, a nice amount of squirrels and cottontails and a few cottonmouths and rattlers if I recall.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

By the way, just this afternoon on lunch I was looking at 16 gauge ammo at wally world. I don't need any but I am going to pick up 3-6 boxes just to have, just in case.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

No choke information near muzzle (research says any modifications should be there).

Near bolt it says "proof tested 16 gauge" and "2 3/4 chamber". 

I am guessing that means its a "cylinder choke" with a wide pattern. Found some sites with schematics, etc and I am dorking out on those now.

Strongly leaning towards taking him up on the offer. Thinking it would be nice to have along on my backpack into the uintas next month.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Most bolt action shotguns were full choke barrels. 

Do you know the manufacture of it? I know that Marlin made a lot of Model 55's which are a bolt action shotgun. Also the Marlin Glenfield in a Model 55G and 50 which was sold in Sears and Western Auto. They were made in 12, 16, and 20 ga


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

They sold the Model 58 in four makes for the 16 gauge: full (25"), cylinder (25"), adjustable (25"), and cylinder (26"). 

Will likely not know for sure until its mailed out. I can buy a adjustable choked barrel for $56 plus shipping if I really want. 

A full choke will concentrate alot of pellets for ranges below 35 yards, correct (i.e. decimate the meat of upland game birds)?


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

You could get away with a full choke if you were hunting blue/dusky grouse in fairly open terrain, but I'd rather go modified. If you're hunting ruffed grouse, I would either go improved cylinder or modified. The stuff they live in is usually way too thick for a full choke, plus they are pretty small. Unless you were planning on giving them a headshot while in a tree of course. A full would work well there. But a ruffed on the wing in tight cover would be pretty tough.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Some of those old Savage/Stevens used an asterisks code for the choke. It was stamped on the barrel just forward of the receiver.

*Full Choke* = * or no asterisks

*Modified* = **

*Improved Cylinder* = ***

*Cylinder* = ****

As already stated most Walmarts carry 16 ga. ammo so don't worry about ammo, just get it and enjoy it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I was at wally world today and they had a lot of 16 gauge.


----------

